# Converted XL dog crate



## njbunny (Nov 27, 2013)

I converted a XL dog crate we had from our dog and used everything I could around the house as to not spend any money setting it up for the bun. Unfortunately my bun is too tall to allow him to periscope at both levels so I made the bottom tall enough to stand upright and the top tall enough to hop comfortably. Because my bun is not a jumper I had to create a couple steps out of cardboard. I cut up a nonstick rubber mat (for under area rugs) to put on the steps to keep the towels from sliding. The top level was made using the divider that came with the cage and zip ties. It is covered with cardboard. The top of the cage is also covered with cardboard/towel and holds the cats bed/dishes along with the rabbit stuff (although the cat prefers to lay in the cage). The litter box is a heavy duty plastic bin from Cabelas and the hay rack is a basket I had here with a hole cut in it/zip tied to the cage. The flooring is the plastic tray that comes with the cage with a whelp pad in case he has any accidents. (this one - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B3S3TS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20). I also have a whelp pad under the towel on the top layer).

So far he really likes it. This is just his night time space.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 27, 2013)

I think your cage looks great! 

Seems like your cat really likes it too!  

I'm loving your hay rack. Great idea!


----------



## njbunny (Nov 27, 2013)

The only problem with the hay rack is that he sticks his ENTIRE head through the hole to find the piece of hay that is just right! I had to make the hole bigger so he would not get his head stuck!


----------



## selbert (Nov 27, 2013)

My bun does exactly the same!


----------



## PaGal (Nov 27, 2013)

Good job! I'm thinking of something similar with my girl buns so they can be more active while they are in their cage while my other bun is having his free time. 

Your bun must not be a big chewer. I know I wouldn't get away with the cardboard or the basket as those would be chewed in no time. I would probably also use small amounts of hot glue in place of the tape as that would be chewed as well.


----------



## njbunny (Nov 27, 2013)

Nope my bun does not chew anything. I have tried all sorts of materials as boredom busters and he could care less.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 28, 2013)

I too use a big dog crate for my buns. My shelves are laundry shelves and big cutting boards that are supported with dowels. If you're having trouble supporting your shelves you might consider using dowels as well. The U-shape of my shelves means that they can stand up tall in the middle of the cage.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 28, 2013)

Missy your cage looks awesome too! 

Now I'm wondering if I should have given Ellie the dog crate, rather than a cabinet? LOL


----------



## njbunny (Nov 28, 2013)

missyscove said:


> I too use a big dog crate for my buns. My shelves are laundry shelves and big cutting boards that are supported with dowels. If you're having trouble supporting your shelves you might consider using dowels as well. The U-shape of my shelves means that they can stand up tall in the middle of the cage.
> 
> View attachment 6144



This looks great!


----------



## selbert (Nov 29, 2013)

Missy your lop looks just like mine! She's a cutey!


----------

